# Raised panel door software



## sammymercado (Mar 30, 2010)

Sometime ago I found a simple free program to find the correct measures for raised panel door. But I had to format my comp. and everything was erased. 
Does anybody know where I can find something like that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Here's a link you may want to check out. but I will say you don't need it, if you use the Magic number 4 for all the parts for the panel doors, very simple rule and it works every time..

http://www.routerforums.com/dynamic-calculators/3460-raised-panel-door-calculator.html

all about the number 4 ▼ ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/154554-post16.html

========



sammymercado said:


> Sometime ago I found a simple free program to find the correct measures for raised panel door. But I had to format my comp. and everything was erased.
> Does anybody know where I can find something like that?


----------

